# Dark blue pit bulls?



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Is there a such thing as Dark Blue pits? I've seen people advertising for them and I've seen a few "kennels" saying they have dark blues but they all look black to me. Is this for real or some new gimick for byb's to try and get people to buy their dogs? Can some one post me a pic if they are real. I very curious to see how dark the blues can be.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen different shades of blues but they would just be blue, unless there is like a blue sable out there now. They would look black until in the sun but not sure if that color exists


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OK they all look black and one from a so called kennel was obviously a seal color like Dosia. I thought this might be a gimick. Dang people trying to trick every one. One said Rare dark blue pit, it was totally black lmao.

I believe that's just seal like Dosia. He looks black in the shade but he looks either chocolate or blue depending on the light. I was wondering if they were talking about seal colored dogs and just calling them something else to attract more people.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Did someone maybe start breeding black dogs with blue noses (if that's even possible) or some BS like that?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think they were just black dogs lol. I can't remember the name of the so called kennel now dang it. They had a thing on the front of the web site that said "rare dark bules" but they were clearly black. They had no blue tint to the fur at all. The other one looked exactly like Dosia it was obviously seal colored. I was just wondering if it was a real color and how dark the blue can actually be.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My indigo is about as dark of a blue that you can get.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks I thought it was a scam. I've seen dogs like Indi before and you can clearly tell they are blue so I was just confused. I believe the one on the website was a seal dog just like Dosia. Dosia looks black in the shade and in the sun he either looks like a chocolate or blue tint. I think these people are trying to trick people by saying their dogs are a "rare" color. 
Thanks for the help clearing that up


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have happened to have very nice dark blues anytime I have had blues, however often when you breed blue to blue and are not adding in any black they become a bleached out grey color. So they could be referring to that or like you guys said with the seal.

Faith has a very dark blue ( granted this pic is shady) 








Optimus Prime is very dark as well








Only example I could find of a not so dark blue in my pics. Cali Girls Blue Beast








Oh wait here is another. Male out of champagne and blue fawn parents. Much lighter in color.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly. I just love seein your dogs


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

here is a dark blue pup








another *****








another








another








pin head dark girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Matt I love your doggies  I'm thinkin they were seal cause they were way darker.


----------

